# Smoked Turkey



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

Gonna try my hand at smoking a Thanksgiving turkey.. What wood should I use? Im thinking mesquite and any brine ideas?


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Mesquite is good or oak. As fas as a brine i never have always injected my bird


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

In my .02 long smokes with Mesquite cause very bitter after taste, for a Bird I use Lump for heat and some Fruit wood for smoke flavor. (Cherry, Apple, or even Pecan)

Smoking and Frying one this season and yes Brine your bird!!!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Google Alton Browns turkey brine. Works great! ..........cC


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

IMO mesquite is too strong for poultry. I like post oak with a little cherry wood mixed in. The cherry wood helps add a beautiful color but not necessary. Always brine and inject. Brining gets moisture deep into the meat in a way injecting can't. But brining doesn't allow you to get a bunch of flavors into the meat other than salt. So I use herbs in my injection to get those flavors into the meat. 

Turkey brine
1 gallon water
1 cup Kosher salt (don't sub from Kosher)
1/4 cup cane sugar (optional if not injecting)

For the injection you can use melted butter, ground herbs, chicken bullion or broth, crab boil, the choices are endless. 

Oakridge BBQ has a really good brine mix you can buy too. 

You may know this but if not an internal meat thermometer is a must. Also never probe the breast. You will a lot of the moisture in the breast if you do. I probe into the thick and look for 170-175 then let it rest at least 20 minutes before I slice it.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Poultry and pork do well with fruit woods, I recommend pecan. Mesquite is very strong and the turkey can suck up to much and end up bitter. I would def brine and season under the skin. Smoke at 250/275 grill temp and pull turkey at 175/180 in thigh.... the above comment is spot on great advise.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Brine - I do what Jerry does (same mixture), in a 5 gallon bucket for 24 hours, in fridge - completely submerge the bird. 

Remove from fridge, add seasoning - under the skin (use your hand and force it all over the meat). Donâ€™t peel the skin off or remove it, just slide your hand in the opening and peel it away from the meat - it will sit right back in place when you remove your hand. 

You can add seasoning/rub to the outside as well, but it wonâ€™t go through the skin and flavor the meat - but it makes for good flavor if you like to eat the skin. 

I do it on my BGE and add some pecan wood to the lump charcoal. Love it like this.


----------



## searmarks (Oct 1, 2021)

I like using cherry for Turkey. 

Sear Marks


----------



## kashift1624 (Nov 24, 2021)

mesquite is too strong for poultry, you can use apple pellets in your smoker


----------

